# What is the best way to transport FRESH cut fries from my restaurant to a catering event?



## chesty chef

I run a catering business out of my restaurant.  I have a guest count of 60 -100 for a catering event.   What is the best way to keep the fresh cut fries crispy during transit and at the event?  Chafing dish??  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## foodpump

Best method is to fry them on site.  Fried or breaded products do not transport very well, either they go soggy and limp, or stone cold and dry. 

If there was a way to "hold" fries for periods of time longer than 10 mins, Mc D's would have figured it out by now.....


----------



## chesty chef

frying onsite in not an option...

McDonalds has nothing on my fresh cut fries & that's why I have this question. If I used frozen fries I wouldn't have so many concerns. Thanks!!


----------



## petemccracken

I believe the point @foodpump was making is that *IF* there was a valid technique to hold fries, McD's would be utilizing it, not whether their fries were good, better, or worse that other fries.

Even In-n-Out doesn't hold fries.

From my perspective, unless the event is within 3 minutes of your fryers, substitute something else for the fries.


----------



## meezenplaz

Welcome to CT CC, and what an...unexpected...username. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


> Fried or breaded products do not transport very well, either they go soggy and limp, or stone cold and dry.


Yeah. And the thicker the fries, the more the starch seems to convert to.....uhhhhhh-agggh! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

And I don't think fresh or frozen makes any difference in this case. It's a potato thang.

The ONLY way I can see it happening is first, a (very) short distance/time from fryer to the guests' mouths,

and second, it would have to be done in a heated, _open _container--once you enclose them hot cooked

taters the container becomes a food-sauna and they die a quick and starchy death.

Fries are simply not considered a transportable, catered item m'dear, thus you wont

see them on (most?) caterers' client menus.


----------



## chesty chef

Thanks for all the input guys!!! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

You will not be able to keep them perfect if your fried them before hand to transport. 

If your options are limited and your cant fry on site, you should replace it. 

They will become soggy,will not have a good texture, and can become limp.... YUCK. 

They could be fresh cut, with no chemicals, but the fries stuck in car seats with added chemicals and a bunch of unknown substances can maintain for over a month without rotting, even though they become hard as rocks. 

I doubt fresh cut pre-fried fries will hold, and be stay perfect after what 20 minutes to 2 hours after being fried. 

I think Par Boiled potatoes , and then roasted on site could and would be better for an event when you cant fry on site. 

Or just plain roasted on site if you have the time. Maybe even Pickled...

That is if you really want to even serve potatoes anymore XD.


----------



## chesty chef

Thanks for the good idea!


----------



## kuan

You basically need two trucks.  Send the first truck with everything else.  Use the second truck for the fries.

 Tape two sternos to the bottom of the box and light them.  Leave the door open a crack.  Fry your fries.  Put them in a perforated pan. Load them into the box immediately.  Wheel the box onto the truck and hope the event starts on time.


----------



## chesty chef

I really appreciate all & any feedback from everyone! I don't usually feature fries on my catering menu but it was a special request for a very large party. In my restaurant my fries are LOVED I just cant figure out the best way to transport them & HOLD THEM for a catering party....Any & all suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Help me help you.

Why can you not fry onsite?

mimi


----------



## chefbuba

Don't do it, figure out a way to fry on site. Your client is expecting the same quality as they get in the restaurant. You won't get that in a fry transported to the site. 
I do about 50lbs a day in hand cut fries, they do not hold.


----------



## chesty chef

I don't usually have fries on my catering menu, its a special request for a party. I was trying to avoid buying a fryer to take along or renting one. And I was also trying to avoid the fryer oil smell at the party. After reading all the advise posts Ive pretty much come to terms that Im purchasing a mobile fryer. At least ill have one now & can feature my fries at future events. I really appreciate all the input from everybody!!


----------



## Apprentichef

Never mind the fryer oil smell, the fresh cut fries frying smell = moar better.

If you can manage fried chicken smell, that's even better.

~Z


----------

